# 3 Bed Smuggs Vt



## SMHarman (Jan 14, 2015)

Wanted Late Feb 

Or another Vermont / East Coast Ski based TS. 

Thanks.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Jan 15, 2015)

Sent you an email.


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you picked something up on redweek.


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 16, 2015)

Ok. Have some friends looking to join us. 
Anyone offer up 1 or 2 beds Friday 27 February through Tuseday 3 March  at Smuggs?


----------

